# EID Muhbarak. Happy EID! Ramadan Is Over



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2021)

EID celebrations mark the official end of Ramadan. The day starts with the obligatory Fajr (before sunrise) prayer. EID prayers follow and each Masjid (Mosque) may set their own times for that morning. Our biggest mosque set the times for 7:00, 8:30 and 9:30 today. The prayers were held at one of our biggest parks. Usually EID celebrations, which span 3 days, consist of plenty of people coming together to share plenty of food. Some people may exchange gifts but it is not "expected". Gifts can be hand made or store bought. What is important is that they are given from the heart.  One year a masjid that's not in our town but that we visited from time to time held a party for the children at a Chucky Cheese. The children and our grandchildren had a ball.

If you know any Muslims, the correct greeting for this beloved holiday is EID Muhbarak to which the response is likely to be EID Kareen or a simple Thank you. More about the etiquettes of EID Al-Fitr here:
https://www.the-faith.com/acts-of-worship/prayer/eid-alfitr-etiquettes-
prayer/#:~:text=It%20should%20be%20repeated%20that%20the%20Eid%20prayers,is%20called%20Takbir%20At-Tashriq.%20It%20goes%20as%20follow%3A
@Pecos @Warrigal


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2021)

One of our suburban school districts added Eid al-Fitr to its holiday schedule for the first time this year.

This is the first real step to add the holiday to the calendars of other area public schools in the years to come.


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2021)

EID Muhbarak to you, Diva!  Enjoy and eat whenever you like!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> One of our suburban school districts added Eid al-Fitr to its holiday schedule for the first time this year.
> 
> This is the first real step to add the holiday to the calendars of other area public schools in the years to come.


That's good Aunt Bea. We have a lot of Muslims in our city and EID was added to the public school holiday schedule a few years ago. I'm not sure about the charter schools.


----------



## officerripley (May 13, 2021)

EID Muhbarak, Diva!


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

EID Muhbarak Diva!


----------



## Pixelfun (May 13, 2021)

Eid Mubarak


----------



## Pecos (May 13, 2021)

EID Muhbarak, Diva!


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2021)

Eid Muhbarak Diva.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2021)

@Aunt Bea @Pepper @Tish @Shalimar @Pecos @Pixelfun @officerripley 
For your thoughtfulness


----------



## Remy (May 21, 2021)

I don't know much about the holiday and I'm not sure if a co-worker I used to work with from Syria was observant but that's got to be hard not having food or drink all day while light. If I'm thinking of it correctly.


----------

